# Scorpion Help!



## Gamer720 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey everyone, the end of September is here, and I need some advice.

What is the best way to get a scorpion to appear? As I have yet to even see one. I've tried others' advice, such as going in and out of buildings and running around town between 7pm and 4am, but nothing seems to work. I only have two nights left and am getting very, very desperate. Any advice?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 29, 2013)

MoriDB claims they only have a .5% chance of showing up. I believe it. I think I've only seen 3 or 4 ever (I play a lot at night). 

I generally don't play much after midnight, so all the times I've seen them have been sometime between 9pm-11pm. They can appear pretty much anywhere that isn't the beach. Yes, they'll even walk on top of paths.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 29, 2013)

Hmm, I've seen quite many of them, but not lately. I just ran around until I spotted one. I usually play around midnight and shortly after. But yeah, they are still rare, you probably just need to get a bit lucky.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Sep 29, 2013)

If your town is very developed with lots of trees and PWP's you will have extreme issues finding scorpions. Less space, less places to spawn, some PWP's give off light which makes moths spawn, trees make other bugs OTHER THAN scorpions spawn.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 29, 2013)

From what I've witnessed, scorpions tend to appear in the exact same areas time after time. If you've seen a tarantula, it's more likely a scorpion will appear there as well.

I know it's September, so this advice doesn't help you much, but they're slightly more common in August since the tarantula and the scorpion are both available making the game have a higher chance of spawning one or the other.

Scorpions mostly spawn around my house, the town tree, the train station, and one of the areas in my town that isn't heavily wooded. I've noticed a significant drop in appearances between August and September though.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 29, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> MoriDB claims they only have a .5% chance of showing up. I believe it. I think I've only seen 3 or 4 ever (I play a lot at night)


Back around the start of September, I saw two on the same night and I'd atleast get one every two days, I think the rates are higher than that if you mean under 1%

Dunno, might just come more often for me?


----------



## Gamer720 (Sep 29, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> If your town is very developed with lots of trees and PWP's you will have extreme issues finding scorpions. Less space, less places to spawn, some PWP's give off light which makes moths spawn, trees make other bugs OTHER THAN scorpions spawn.



Yeah, you pretty much summed up my town, it's very developed. However, it sounds like that also means that scorpions will have less spots to spawn, meaning it'll restrict where the can be found. If it's possible to find them, I'm going to try my hardest. Last night I played for hours trying to find one, and I'm going to try again tonight between 7 and midnight. Hoping for better luck this time...

- - - Post Merge - - -



DJStarstryker said:


> MoriDB claims they only have a .5% chance of showing up. I believe it. I think I've only seen 3 or 4 ever (I play a lot at night).
> 
> I generally don't play much after midnight, so all the times I've seen them have been sometime between 9pm-11pm. They can appear pretty much anywhere that isn't the beach. Yes, they'll even walk on top of paths.



The time span you play in is the same that I'll be trying, so that gives me some hope. It's also good to know that paths won't affect them, as I have roads that go across my entire town.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Back around the start of September, I saw two on the same night and I'd atleast get one every two days, I think the rates are higher than that if you mean under 1%
> 
> Dunno, might just come more often for me?



Still having that same luck in late September..?


----------

